# Full Specifications leak on the Tamron SP 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2



## dascrow (Aug 29, 2018)

​Just a few days ahead of the official announcement, full specs have leaked on a new 13-30mm lens from Tamron.

Tamron SP 15 – 30 mm F / 2.8 Di VC USD G 2 (Model A 041) (Google Translated)

English Catalog
Lens construction: 13 groups 18 pieces
Shortest shooting distance: 0.28 m
Maximum magnification: 1: 5
Size: φ 98.4 mm × 145 mm (for Canon) · 142.5 mm (for Nikon)
Weight: 1110 g (for Canon) · 1100 g (for Nikon)
Image stabilization effect: 4.5 steps
Mount: For Canon · For Nikon
Adopt newly developed AX (Anti-reflection eXpand) coating
Rear filter holder for Canon only
TAP in Console compatible
Reservation start date: August 31
Expected release date: September 21 (for Nikon) · October 12 (for Canon)
Mass retailer price: 148,500 yen (tax included)
Source: nokishita-camera.com


----------

